# Anybody small game hunt with a bow?



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anybody out there small game hunt with a bow. I've been fortunate enough to get shots at grouse and today a rabbit while stalking for deer. I had time to switch arrows and everything. My question is, if I was going to shoot a rabbit do you think a field point would humanely kill it? Just out of curiosity. I missed the rabbit today at about 15 yards, low about an inch. Bummer.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I kill squirrels all the time with my bow and use old broadheads.


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

They will work but are more likely to not kill humanely if you have a "marginal" hit. Since brush & rushed shots etc. when hunting small game increase the likelyhood of marginal hits, I would suggest (in order of preference IMO): judo points, broadhead, blunt points. Just my opinion/observations. John H.


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

I live in downtown Lake Orion and my wife doesnt want me to use the 22 on varmits in the yard so I have to use my bow. I have taken out a woodchuck and a oppusum. Both the oppusums that I have taken I have shot with field points. both times I have found that 3 or 6 arrows have not killed the oppusum from where I shot it. They have all moved around 20 yards from the spot they were shot. I shot a oppusom while in the stand the other night with a broadhead and it was done and didnt move a lick. 

I would suggest using some old broadheads or fet some of the small game tips that I have also come to like now.


----------



## OSXer (Jul 12, 2005)

I've shot squirrel, rabbit, and woodchuck with a bow. It takes more patience, but it's a nice change from hunting with a shotgun or .22 IMO.

FWIW, I haven't tried, but I have read that a washer behind a field point is suitable for more "fragile" (for lack of a better term) small game (rabbits, etc). I have taken rabbits with a field point just fine. I have taken one woodchuck, but it ran a little over 20 yards and needed another for a quick kill. A judo point is best IMO.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have taken rabbits and squirrels with my bow, I use the same broadheads for everything, Thunderheads. I dont like using field points for killing anything. You can do the washer trick with broadheads too, it will keep them from digging under the grass/leaves.
Anyone tried those G5 small game heads?


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

the meijers by me had bushmasters broadheads $5 for 3. they look awful but i know they kill a rabbit


----------



## Skip (Jul 12, 2008)

I use the judo tips for rabbit hunting with a recurve.

I was turned on to rabbit hunting with a bow from some friends out in Morrice MI. It's an ever luv'n Blast!

It's perfect for a private land honey hole.....the rabbit population isn't effected (at least by me), hounds get more work, and if it's a honey hole, you get a ton of shots.

With a recurve, it's just instinct shooting a rabbit on the fly. You guys would probably surprise yourself how close you can get shooting this way...with an occasional kill.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

I used a field point ONCE. It does not kill, unless you're lucky, and they run like hell with your arrow. I had to chase the thing and snap his neck, all the while he was screaming like crazy. 

BAD idea. I still look back at that and shake my head. 

I really like the G3 small game heads. I have abused those things like crazy, and they do not bend or brake. If you mess up an edge a bit, so what, they still crush and tear. I've even ruined shafts after hitting rocks and such, but not the heads.

On squirrel and ****, I have never had one run or climb off.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Flat washers behind field tips work great.  In fact, I think they're one of the best options out there for rabbits/squirrels. They don't get stuck in the ground/trees, and you don't have to worry about cost. I've yet to see a rabbit or squirrel take a hit and live and they won't do very much damage to the meat.


----------



## Kazoobowhunter (Oct 10, 2008)

I have not done it yet myself but I have Turkey hunted with one and I like the, for lack a correct term, slow downs. Like a washer behind the broadhead but with points for penetration. It slows the arrow down just a little but prevents it from an easy pass through. Got them at Gander.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen (May 28, 2007)

Problem with the washer is...you aren't going to hit an unsuspecting squirrel at 30 yards, unless by pure luck. That washer pushes my arrow around too much, and I rarely get much closer than 30 yards with a bow before they scoot.

I like the G3's or a small fixed broadhead, as it maintains accuracy better. $0.02


----------

